# Fuel Filter Help



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

I have the 25HP Yanmar motor model # 3TNV80F-ZK and trying to find a fuel filter for it. Can't cross reference the numbers TRGO 10 Yanmar or 40358122


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try searching " 40358122" They are the same filter used on some Kioti and LS tractors.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Whatever you get, check the 'Micron rating' against the OEM filter. It needs to be the same or lower.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks guys.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Mrsig said:


> I have the 25HP Yanmar motor model # 3TNV80F-ZK and trying to find a fuel filter for it. Can't cross reference the numbers TRGO 10 Yanmar or 40358122
> View attachment 73857



The 119810 number is the actual filter number which crosses over to a NAPA 3263........I am on my second Kioti so I have learned how to find a NAPA part number for most filters....NAPA Gold filters and better and cheaper.....LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like I said previously, has little to do with cost and a lot more to do with micron pass rating. Me, I don't do cheap on filters. The unit wasn't cheap so why try to save a penny and compromise the capability of a filter to do the job intended.

None of my units get anything but genuine Kubota (in my case filters and lubricants). The people who designed the tractors and build them know a lot better than a consumer about what is required so I stick to their recommendations.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Like I said previously, has little to do with cost and a lot more to do with micron pass rating. Me, I don't do cheap on filters. The unit wasn't cheap so why try to save a penny and compromise the capability of a filter to do the job intended.
> 
> None of my units get anything but genuine Kubota (in my case filters and lubricants). The people who designed the tractors and build them know a lot better than a consumer about what is required so I stick to their recommendations.



I have used NAPA filters for years and have not ever had a failure that was filter related.....NAPA like a lot of other filter manufactures meet or exceed OEM specks and usually are made by the same manufacture as the OEM if you can track down who makes the OEM filter......I agree with not putting lesser quality parts and filters on my equipment but I do not agree that the OEM is the only game in town and I sure do not agree with paying a higher price for the same or lesser quality part....Just my two cents worth.......By the way, I have 20+ years of experience with operating/maintaining military heavy equipment that was subjected to some of the worst conditions knows to man.....LOL


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

NAPA don't make their filters. Someone else does. Who, not sure but NAPA is a retailer, not a manufacturer. One filter I'd never use is a K&N, especially their oiled gauze air filters. They pass dirty air. Much better off with a pleated paper air filter.


----------

